# proftpd

## fb99

est-ce que vous pourriez poster votre proftpd.conf pour que je puisse m'en inspirer.

merciLast edited by fb99 on Sun May 25, 2003 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

```
# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to

# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server

# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group

# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName                      "ProFTPD Linux DuF Service"

ServerType                      standalone

DefaultServer                   on

# Allow FTP resuming.

# Remember to set to off if you have an incoming ftp for upload.

AllowStoreRestart               on

TLSProtocol                     SSLv23

TLSRSACertificateFile           /etc/path/duf.pem

TLSRSACertificateKeyFile        /etc/path/duf.pem

TLSCACertificateFile            /etc/path/duf.pem

SystemLog                       /var/log/proftpd

SyslogLevel                     debug

TCPAccessSyslogLevels           debug warn

#pour limiter la bande passante en lecture

RateReadBPS                     12000

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.

Port                            22000

# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files

# from being group and world writable.

Umask                           077

#Makes it easier to create virtual users

RequireValidShell               off

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes

# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections

# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works

# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server

# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service

# (such as xinetd)

MaxInstances                    30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.

User                            nobody

Group                           nogroup

# Nombre maximums de tentatives de login

MaxLoginAttempts                5

# Message d'acceuil après une connexion réussie

AccessGrantMsg                  "Bienvenue %u chez le DuF, merci de ne pas abuser !"

# Message d'acceuil après une connexion échouée

AccessDenyMsg                  "Désolé vous n'êtes pas autorisé à entrer!"

# Pour ne pas donner d'info sur le serveur

DeferWelcome                    off

# regles pour limiter les commandes...

<Limit MKD RNFR RNTO DELE RMD EXEC STOR CHMOD SITE_CHMOD SITE XCUP WRITE XRMD ! XPWD>

 DenyAll

</Limit>

<IfModule mod_tls.c>

  TLSEngine                     on

  TLSLog                        /var/log/proftpd-tls.log

# TLSProtocol                   TLSv1

# Are clients required to use FTP over TLS when talking to this server?

  TLSRequired                   on

  

# Authenticate clients that want to use FTP over TLS?

  TLSVerifyClient               off

</IfModule>

              

 

<Global>

 DefaultRoot                    ~

 AllowOverwrite                 yes

 MaxClients                     1 "Only 1 connection allowed"

 MaxClientsPerHost              1 "You have already logged on once"

 RateReadBPS                    12000

 UseFtpUsers                    on

# DirFakeGroup                  on      toto

# DirFakeUser                   on      foot

# DirFakeMode                   400

 DisplayLogin                   /path/welcome/TUX

 AllowForeignAddress            on

 ServerIdent                    on      "ProFTP go away"

 AccessGrantMsg                 "Bienvenue %u sur le serveur du DuF"

</Global>

 #Serveur Virtuel pour écriture

<VirtualHost duf.dyndns.com>

 ServerName "Mon serveur FTP virtuel"

 Port                           23000

 Maxclients                     2

 MaxClientsPerHost              1

 DefaultRoot                    ~

 AccessGrantMsg                 "Bienvenue %u sur le serveur virtuel du DuF"

# TLSRequired                   ctrl

# TLSTimeoutHandshake           200

# TLSOptions                    NoCertRequest

# TLSVerifyClient               off

TLSRSACertificateFile           /etc/path/duf.pem

<IfModule mod_tls.c>

  TLSEngine                     off

  TLSLog                        /var/log/proftpd-tls.log

# TLSProtocol                   TLSv1

# Are clients required to use FTP over TLS when talking to this server?

  TLSRequired                   off

  

# Authenticate clients that want to use FTP over TLS?

  TLSVerifyClient               off

# TLSVerifyClient on

</IfModule>

 <Limit LOGIN>

  AllowUser                     bidbule

  DenyAll

 </Limit>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost duf.dyndns.com>

 ServerName "Mon serveur FTP virtuel"

 Port                           24000

 MaxClients                     2

 MaxClientsPerHost              1

 RateWriteBPS                   63000

 AllowForeignAddress            on

 AllowStoreRestart              on

 DefaultRoot                    ~

TLSRSACertificateFile           /etc/path/duf.pem

<IfModule mod_tls.c>

  TLSEngine                     off

  TLSLog                        /var/log/proftpd-tls.log

# TLSProtocol                   TLSv1

# Are clients required to use FTP over TLS when talking to this server?

  TLSRequired                   off

  

# Authenticate clients that want to use FTP over TLS?

  TLSVerifyClient               off

# TLSVerifyClient on

</IfModule>

 <Limit LOGIN>

  AllowUser                     donald

  DenyAll

 </Limit>

 <LIMIT MKD RNFR RNTO DELE RMD STOR WRITE SITE XCUP>

  AllowAll

 </Limit>

</VirtualHost>

```

J'ai eu la flemme de virer tout ce qui est commentaire.

----------

## fb99

y'a pas de problème   :Laughing: 

je voulais juste encore savoir est-ce que c'est mieux d'utiliser ssh.

----------

## DuF

d'utiliser ssh par rapport à quoi ?

telnet ?

y a pas photo  :Smile: 

Sinon pas trop compris la question.

----------

## fb99

j'arrive pas à le lancer j'ai utilisé ton fichier (je l'ai quand même un peu modifié un minimum quoi) mais ça marche pas il ne veux pas ce lancer (je parle de proftpd).

et y a même pas de message d'erreur.

Donc j'ai essayé de faire mon propre proftpd.conf mais je doute qu'il soit tout juste puisque ça marche pas.

le voilà:

```

UseFtpUsers         off

ServerName         "Server FTP du Fb99

ServerType         standalone

DefaultServer         on

AllowStoreRestart      on

Port                21

Umask            022

MaxInstances         30

User               nogroup

Group            nobody

PersistentPasswd      off

MaxLoginAttempts      3

AcessGrantMsg         "Bienvenue %u chez Fb99...."

DeferWelcome         off

<Limit MKD RNFR RNTO DELE RMD STOR CHMOD SITE_CHMOD SITE XCUP WRITE XRMD XPWD>

    DenyAll

 </Limit>

<Global>

   DefaultRoot                  ~

   AllowOverwrite               yes

   MaxClients                   3

   MaxClientsPerHost            1

   UseFtpUsers                  on

   AllowForeignAddress          on

   ServerIdent                  on       "ProFTP Fb99's Server Ready"

   AccessGrantMsg               "Bienvenue %u sur le serveur du Fb99"

 </Global>

<Anonymous /home/ftp>

 MaxClients         5     "Nombre de clients maximum atteints : 5"

 User               ftp

 Group              ftp

   <Limit WRITE>

     DenyAll

   </Limit>

  <Directory uploads/*>

   <Limit READ>

     DenyAll

   </Limit>

   <Limit STOR>

     AllowAll

   </Limit>

  </Directory>

 </Anonymous>

 
```

----------

## fb99

j'ai encore modifié le fichier de configuration.

Et maintenant je lance proftpd directement sans faire /etc/init.d/proftpd start

et il me dit qu'il ne connait pas la directive ServerName.

```

linux root# proftpd

- Fatal: unknown configuration directive 'ServerName   "Serveur" ' on line 1 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'.

```

bizarre non.

----------

## fb99

j'ai utilisé celle de duf et ça marche. je pense que j'avais fumé   :Laughing: 

mais bon en tout cas ça marche.

----------

## DuF

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai encore modifié le fichier de configuration.
> 
> Et maintenant je lance proftpd directement sans faire /etc/init.d/proftpd start
> 
> et il me dit qu'il ne connait pas la directive ServerName.
> ...

 

Si je me réfère au fichier de conf que tu as mis plus haut, tu avais tout simplement oublié la double quote en fin de ligne.

----------

## fb99

ok c'était peut-être ça.

Vous pourriez me dire si vous pouvez aller sur ftp://iawl.homelinux.com

et me dire si ça marche? merci.

----------

## stephim

Salut,

Pour lancer Proftpd essaye la commande en root:

```
/etc/init.d/proftpd start
```

vala ca devrait marcher je pense

----------

## scout

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> Vous pourriez me dire si vous pouvez aller sur ftp://iawl.homelinux.com
> 
> et me dire si ça marche? merci.

 

J'ai l'impression que ça ne marche pas (il est 12h31)

----------

## dyurne

juste pour confirmer, pour moi aussi ça ne marche pas.

----------

## the chinese

ton ftp marche toujours pas  voici pon ficihier :

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
> 
> # This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to 
> 
> # 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server
> ...

 

----------

## geforce

Comment fait t'on pour que personne -absolument personne- ne puisse voir les fichiers qui débutent par un . (ex: .bash_history) avec proftpd ???

----------

## geforce

Je comprends pas , quand mes utilisateurs creent des fichiers ou dossiers, il n'ont aucune permissions (ils ne peuvent pas entrer dedans, pas les deleter,pas non plus changer les permissions)

quelqu'un a une idee ?

----------

## DuF

Un problème d'Umask ?

----------

## geforce

j'en ai bien l'impression....    

je pense que je pourrais avoir besoin de SITE CHMOD mais j'y comprends pas grand chose... la faq de proftpd.org est vraiment a chi**

----------

## DuF

T'aurais pas une ligne genre <LIMIT .....> qui empêche les commandes SITE du type CHMOD ou autre dans ton fichier de configuration ?

----------

## geforce

Non,

j'ai reussi a relgler une partie du probleme

j'ai cp proftpd.conf.distrib proftpd.conf  :Wink: 

ca marche sauf que je veux que les permissions ca soit 755 mais je sais pas comment faire le Umask c'est 022 mais c'est pas ca en realite...

----------

## DuF

Il est possible qu'un paramêtrage système non lié à proftpd prenne le dessus (option dans /etc/fstab, lors d'un mount, etc...).

----------

## geforce

Oui c'etait un probleme d'umask je crois que moi aussi j'en ai fume du bon

----------

## YannTechGeek

J'ai un petit truc ....

ca s'appelle le YannTechFeignasseTeam, Je m'explique : gproftpd

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gproftpd

```

ce qui est un GUI pour profptd  :Wink:   :Wink: 

petit souci tout de même ... création de /etc/ftpusers ou il faut enlever les utilisateurs deja existant pour ceux voulant aller faire un tour sur le FTP, jusqu'que la normal quoi .....

autre truc il faut créer un lien symbolique de /etc/proftpd.conf vers /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

car gproftpd se sers uniquement de /etc/proftpd.conf ....

sinon tout roule  :Wink: 

Il n'y a pas toutte les options, certe mais cela permet deja d'en faire une bonne partie et surtout d'être rapidement opérationnel de controler qui est sur le FTP etc ....  :Wink: 

Bien ajouté les utilisateurs en /bin/bash (ce qui est par défaut il me semble)

Récré un "pseudo" compte pour les users deja existant ...

ps : gproftpd se lance qu'en root a moins d'utiliser sudo ... pour ma part dans fluxbox =>>

```

[exec] (Gproftpd) { kdesu gprfotpd}

```

----------

